# Experiment: Rendered Turkey Fat Mayo



## jackslimpson (Nov 23, 2014)

So, after roasting some turkey wings and necks to use for a stock, I saved and filtered the rendered turkey fat. I had used some egg whites and veggie and meat scraps to make a raft to fine the stock. So, I used the leftover egg yolks to make mayonnaise: one traditional, one experimental. I whisked the yolk with salt, pepper, dry mustard, cayenne, and lemon juice. I slowly whisked in the turkey fat. Well, it whipped up quite nicely as any mayo would. The flavor was a little heavy, so I used Olive oil for the last bit of whisking. It lightened the flavor a little, but not much. Added a little more lemon juice, and called it good. I'll taste it again when it's been refrigerated for a while. I'm thinking this might be good on a turkey sandwich, or a potato salad.

Any thoughts? Have I committed some sort of food crime? Any input would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Jordanp (Nov 23, 2014)

Quite the opposite I am quite intrigued on how it will turn out. I've done duck fat 'hollandaise' before and it worked pretty well but then again it is a hot preperation. The only thing is the mayo will setup pretty well in the fridge as the fat hardens when cold unlike winterized oils like grapeseed.


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah. I am interested in how this stores. I am just seeing it turn into lard in my mind. If it stays mayo-esque let us know. Thats a cool idea.


----------



## jackslimpson (Nov 24, 2014)

Jordanp said:


> ... The only thing is the mayo will setup pretty well in the fridge as the fat hardens when cold unlike winterized oils like grapeseed.



Drat. I didn't think of it solidifying. I suspect there is a risk of breaking, too, as it comes up to spreadable temperature.

I'll report back with my findings. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Oaken (Nov 30, 2014)

my first thought when reading the title was: Oooooohhhhh! 
Intriguing idea!


----------



## TurdMuffin (Nov 30, 2014)

Any update on it?


----------



## jackslimpson (Dec 1, 2014)

UPDATE: success. The flavor was good, a little tangy, like a good mayo, but had a rich turkey flavor and aroma. It stored well, a little more like peanut butter, but still spreadable cold. As it came up to room temperature, it puddled a little at the edge of the ramekin. A quick whip brought back homogenously. It was a hit with my guests as well, which was surprising, given the looks on their faces when I told them what it was. The best deployment: small yeast rolls, split and toasted in butter, used to make leftover honey-baked ham sliders with the turkey mayo, and vegged with a small section of a zucchini and parmiggiano dish (we didn't really have any lettuce or coleslaw or any veg to complete the sandwich, so I used a a small slice of a leftover zucchini dish made like so: 1mm slices of zucchini sauteed a little olive oil very lightly with a little salt and pepper, just to get rid of some of the moisture, then stacked in a pie pan alternating with layers of parmiggiano-reggiano grated, a little more than a light snow, in between each layer. Bake until warmed through, flip on a flat plate, and voila: a perfect freestanding zucchini lasagna, I guess. This is a dish I had at La Sirenuse, in Positano. Mine was a wee bit less elegant, but delicious.) 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

We used to do chicken fat and watercress mayo with duck hearts and baby gem leaves wilted with chicken fat and lemon juice at work, was really tasty!


----------



## jackslimpson (Dec 3, 2014)

King_Matt said:


> We used to do chicken fat and watercress mayo with duck hearts and baby gem leaves wilted with chicken fat and lemon juice at work, was really tasty!



That does sound good. I always forget about watercress. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Jordanp (Dec 3, 2014)

MMMM schmaltz mayo


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 3, 2014)

If you mix in a little xanthan gum it should help reduce the breakage when coming to room temp. A little goes a looooooooooong way.


----------

